# Der Winterpokal-Thread



## juchhu (19. Oktober 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Ich ohne Team und WP
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus


 
Da sind wir ja schon zu Zweit.  

Vielleicht finden wir ja noch drei?  

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (19. Oktober 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Da sind wir ja schon zu Zweit.
> 
> Vielleicht finden wir ja noch drei?
> 
> VG Martin



Und was machen wir dann wenn wir nicht teilnehmen mit der Zeit??? 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (19. Oktober 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Und was machen wir dann wenn wir nicht teilnehmen mit der Zeit???
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus


 
Radfahren?  

Oder anlegen, verzinsen und im nächsten Sommer dann als echte Sonnentage auszahlen lassen. 

VG Martin

PS: Unsere Spams werde ich gleich in einen Beitrag zusammenfassen.


----------



## Beach90 (19. Oktober 2006)

Ich würde mich eigentlich auch gerne einem Team zuwenden , also... noch zwei

Max


----------



## juchhu (19. Oktober 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich eigentlich auch gerne einem Team zuwenden , also... noch zwei
> 
> Max


 
Hallo Max,

ich glaube, Klaus und ich werden Dich enttäuschen (müssen).

Uns schwebt mehr so ein virtuelles stressfreies, aber lustiges 'Team' vor.

VG Martin


----------



## woaskoan (19. Oktober 2006)

hallo leute,

ich komme aus österreich und frag mich gerade ob ich hier auch mitmachen kann? vielleicht finden sich ein paar leute die auch noch alleine sind. dann könnten wir ja ein team bilden!

lg wk


----------



## Redking (19. Oktober 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Radfahren?
> 
> Oder anlegen, verzinsen und im nächsten Sommer dann als echte Sonnentage auszahlen lassen.
> 
> ...


Wenn du das machst bin ich weg! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Cheetah (19. Oktober 2006)

ach Klaus


----------



## Deleted 36013 (19. Oktober 2006)

wie läuft so ein winterpokal konkret ab, und welche möglichkeiten der teilnahme hat man?


----------



## Redking (19. Oktober 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:


> ach Klaus



Frank kannst du auch noch was anderes schreiben????? 

Kein Gruß


----------



## Beach90 (19. Oktober 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Uns schwebt mehr so ein virtuelles stressfreies, aber lustiges 'Team' vor.



Mir ist schon klar , dass das Team virtuell ist. Aber wenn ihr meint ...

Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (20. Oktober 2006)

Tach zusammen,

hier kommt alles rein, 
was sich nicht unmittelbar mit Teamzusammensetzung und Ranglisten beschäftigt.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (20. Oktober 2006)

woaskoan schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> 
> ich komme aus österreich und frag mich gerade ob ich hier auch mitmachen kann? vielleicht finden sich ein paar leute die auch noch alleine sind. dann könnten wir ja ein team bilden!
> 
> lg wk


 


tobbi KLEIN schrieb:


> wie läuft so ein winterpokal konkret ab, und welche möglichkeiten der teilnahme hat man?


 
Hier könnt Ihr Euch umfassender informieren:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=245366

Fragen könnt Ihr direkt in den o.g. Thread posten
Bitte erst in den Thread posten, 
wenn Ihr keine ausreichende Antwort erhaltet,
dann schicke Eure Fragen als PN an René @XCRacer.

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (20. Oktober 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Mir ist schon klar , dass das Team virtuell ist. Aber wenn ihr meint ...
> 
> Max




Du bist vergeben ....


----------



## mikkael (20. Oktober 2006)

woaskoan schrieb:


> ..ich komme aus österreich und frag mich gerade ob ich hier auch mitmachen kann? ..


Nein, darfst du nicht!  Woa samma denn?

Österreicher sind von solchen Veranstaltungen grundsätzlich ausgeschlossen!


----------



## juchhu (20. Oktober 2006)

mikkael schrieb:


> Nein, darfst du nicht!  Woa samma denn?
> 
> Österreicher sind von solchen Veranstaltungen grundsätzlich ausgeschlossen!


 
Ein Österreicher, ein Finne, ein Türke und ein Besseressen, äh -wisser.

Wenn das mal keine interessante Teamzusammenstellung ist.

Die gemeinsamen Teamfahrt werden durch die Zusammenführung etwa schwierig, zumindest in real life.


----------



## Redking (20. Oktober 2006)

Es gibt auch Leute die virtuell fahren, gelle Martin! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (20. Oktober 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Leute die virtuell fahren, gelle Martin!


Es gibt auch Leute die _tatsächlich_ fahren, gelle Klaus!


----------



## Redking (20. Oktober 2006)

mikkael schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Leute die _tatsächlich_ fahren, gelle Klaus!



Ich denke aus meiner Erklärung können wir uns ausschließen! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## mikkael (20. Oktober 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Ich denke aus meiner Erklärung können wir uns ausschließen!


Das bedarf kein Kommentar!


----------



## juchhu (20. Oktober 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Leute die virtuell fahren, gelle Martin!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus


 
Wenn virtuell fahren gleichzusetzen mit Indoorfahren ist, dann  .

VG Martin

PS: Im letzten WP 2005/2006 gab es deutlich weniger TeilnehmerInnen, 
die besser als ich platziert waren. Grob 98% waren hinter mir platziert.

Dieses Jahr bin ich froh,
wenn ich mit meinen angepeilten 600 Punkten unter den ersten 200 sein werden. Allerdings nur als Einzelfahrer ohne Team.


----------



## grüner Frosch (20. Oktober 2006)

mikkael schrieb:


> Nein, darfst du nicht!  Woa samma denn?
> 
> Österreicher sind von solchen Veranstaltungen grundsätzlich ausgeschlossen!



Außerdem können die eh besser Skifahren als Mountainbiken, da liegt doch immer so viel Schnee im Winter


----------



## Delgado (20. Oktober 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> PS: Im letzten WP 2005/2006 gab es deutlich weniger TeilnehmerInnen,
> die besser als ich platziert waren. Grob 98% waren hinter mir platziert.




Davon sind 98% immer noch schneller als Du


----------



## juchhu (20. Oktober 2006)

Delgado schrieb:


> Davon sind 98% immer noch schneller als Du


 
Halte ich für ein Gerücht.


----------



## Delgado (20. Oktober 2006)

Delgado schrieb:


> Davon sind 98% immer noch schneller als Du




Halte ich für realistisch


----------



## mikkael (20. Oktober 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Außerdem können die eh besser Skifahren als Mountainbiken, da liegt doch immer so viel Schnee im Winter


Genau: Alternativsportart!


----------



## rpo35 (20. Oktober 2006)

Oh Gott, schon wieder so'n Käfig aufgegangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (20. Oktober 2006)

Also das *Frauenspaßteam* ist komplett!!








*Maria*, die ich noch garnicht gefragt habe  





*Renate*, die auch mal Frank mitbringen darf  





*Sonja*, das Kücken mit Elan  





*Karin*, die immer einen braucht, der sie antreibt  





*Ines*, die gar nicht viel fahren muss, sondern Spaß haben soll


----------



## juchhu (20. Oktober 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Also das *Frauenspaßteam* ist komplett!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Danke, kopiere ich in den anderen Fred.
Kannst Du mir der Vollständigkeit halber die Nicknames noch geben?

Hat sich bereits erledigt. Danke Andreas @Andreas-MTB  

VG Martin


----------



## grüner Frosch (20. Oktober 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Also das *Frauenspaßteam* ist komplett!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Frauenspaßteam hab ich mir so vorgestellt!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (20. Oktober 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ... Einzel*fahrer* ...


Ich tendiere in diesem Fall zu ... *geher *!  

Walk On!
Stefan


----------



## on any sunday (20. Oktober 2006)

Das Frauenteam bei der Winterpokal Übergabe. Lecker.  







Ich wollte eigentlich nicht, aber wenns denn sein muß. 

Suche noch ältere Herrschaften im Team "Betreutes Fahren für Senioren".  

Fällt mir gerade auf, diese Billig Pedale an dem schönen Yeti, schrecklich.


----------



## Kalinka (20. Oktober 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Danke, kopiere ich in den anderen Fred.
> Kannst Du mir der Vollständigkeit halber die Nicknames noch geben?
> Hat sich bereits erledigt. Danke Andreas @Andreas-MTB
> VG Martin


 

Ich vergaß: 


*Andreas*, der unser Manager ist


----------



## Kalinka (20. Oktober 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Das Frauenteam bei der Winterpokal Übergabe. Lecker.







*Auch wenn schon der Altersstarrsinn einsetzt...
5 Teuro in die Chauvikasse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die Dame ist zwar nett anzuschauen, aber für den Winterpokal doch ungeeignet bekleidet!*


----------



## Cheetah (20. Oktober 2006)

Wo steht geschrieben dass Sie ihre Punkte in der nördlichen Hemisphäre hohlen muss?


----------



## on any sunday (20. Oktober 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *Auch wenn schon der Altersstarrsinn einsetzt...
> 5 Teuro in die Chauvikasse
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die Blumen, aber ich meinte eigentlich nur das Bier, ährlich.  Übrigens finde ich, das Herr Bon Chauvi schon genug mit seiner Singerei verdient hat, werde von eine Spende absehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (20. Oktober 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> ...
> Fällt mir gerade auf, diese Billig Pedale an dem schönen Yeti, schrecklich.



... aber immerhin Specialized "Ground Control"-Reifen. Das ist wahrer Kult.  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## grüner Frosch (20. Oktober 2006)

Achtung - es wurden bereits geheime Fotos von einem Teil des Frauenspaßteams veröffentlicht!!


----------



## juchhu (20. Oktober 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Ich tendiere in diesem Fall zu ... *geher *!
> 
> Walk On!
> Stefan


 
@juchhu

Gesamtranking Platz 20. mit 1.215 Pkt.,
davon Bikeranking Platz 29. mit 1.007 Pkt.,
sowie Alternativranking Platz 07. mit 208 Pkt.


ein Herr S. aus B.

Gesamtranking Platz 310. mit 485 Pkt.,
davon Bikeranking Platz 233. mit 473 Pkt.,
sowie Alternativranking Platz 598. mit 12 Pkt.


Ride on!

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (20. Oktober 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> @juchhu
> 
> Gesamtranking Platz 20. mit 1.215 Pkt.,
> davon Bikeranking Platz 29. mit 1.007 Pkt.,
> ...



Sehr effizient der Aufwand von Herrn S. aus B. winken: )

Also von dem würde ich mich beraten lassen.


----------



## mikkael (20. Oktober 2006)

Delgado schrieb:


> Sehr effizient der Aufwand von Herrn S. aus B.


..und absolut konsequent: *Top 10 or bust!*


----------



## Enrgy (20. Oktober 2006)

Wieviel der Punkte wurden aufm Bike draußen gesammelt??

@ Herr Sonntag:

wäre dabei, aber nur wenn alle Mitfahrer 40+ sind!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (20. Oktober 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wieviel der Punkte wurden aufm Bike draußen gesammelt??


Ergometer auf'm Balkon? 



Enrgy schrieb:


> wäre dabei, aber nur wenn alle Mitfahrer 40+ sind!!


Du Diskriminierer! 

- - - - - - - - - - 

..und noch hat Niemand das böse NW-ort erwähnt!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (20. Oktober 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ... Gesamtranking Platz 310.  ...




Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Stefan_SIT (20. Oktober 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviel der Punkte wurden aufm Bike draußen gesammelt?? ...



Na 98%! Was sonst?  

Ride On!
STefan


----------



## on any sunday (23. Oktober 2006)

So, für das Team "Betreutes Fahren für Senioren" wollen antreten: Herr Enrgy, supasini und meine Wenigkeit.

Sind doch noch mehr Senioren hier, Alter vor Schönheit.  

Ins Teamportofolio passen älter Herrschaften ab dem 40. Lebensjahr. Mit Stützrädern sind sie leider überqualifiziert. 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## GeJott (23. Oktober 2006)

Hi Juchu,

Melde hiermit Team Thunderpussy:

Gejott
Bikebum
Dix
Heliuskalle
Fetzer 66

an !

Grüsse
Gerd


----------



## juchhu (23. Oktober 2006)

GeJott schrieb:


> Hi Juchu,
> 
> Melde hiermit Team Thunderpussy:
> 
> ...


 
Danke Gerd. Gib doch bitte mal die Vornamen an. 

VG Martin


----------



## rpo35 (23. Oktober 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Danke Gerd. Gib doch bitte mal die Vornamen an...


Wozu das denn ?


----------



## Enrgy (23. Oktober 2006)

@ juchhu

Martin, was ist, keine Lust im Seniorenteam deine NW/Rolle-Punkte einzutragen?


----------



## supasini (23. Oktober 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> @ juchhu
> 
> Martin, was ist, keine Lust im Seniorenteam deine NW/Rolle-Punkte einzutragen?




jaaa...

und @rpo35: Ralph, du bist auch über vierzig und kannst noch Radfahren ohne zu oft umzukippen. Das wäre doch eine coole Teamzusammenstellung!


----------



## rpo35 (23. Oktober 2006)

supasini schrieb:


> jaaa...
> 
> und @rpo35: Ralph, du bist auch über vierzig und kannst noch Radfahren ohne zu oft umzukippen. Das wäre doch eine coole Teamzusammenstellung!


Nett gemeint Martin, aber ich halt mich diesmal raus. Will diesen Winter weniger biken und bissl was für mein geschundenes Kreuz tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (23. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> ...bissl was für mein geschundenes Kreuz tun


...deswegen haste dir auch wieder ein Hardtail bestellt...


----------



## juchhu (23. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Wozu das denn ?


 
Weil ich es netter und persönlicher finde,
jemanden mit Namen und ggf. Nick anzusprechen 
als nur mit einem unpersönlichen Nick.





Enrgy schrieb:


> @ juchhu
> 
> Martin, was ist, keine Lust im Seniorenteam deine NW/Rolle-Punkte einzutragen?


 
Ich hab die Kraft der zwei Herzen,
brauche noch kein betreutes Fahren. 

Und überhaupt, was wollt Ihr bloß mit mir?
Führt nur zu Anfeindungen und Diskriminierungen.  

Und wg. +1.000 WP-Punkte, na, ich weiß wirklich noch nicht,
ob ich mich aufraffen kann.

Aber vielleicht packt mich ja wieder der Ehrgeiz.

VG Martin


----------



## bikekiller (23. Oktober 2006)

rocking snow flakes

molly
solanum
super-tina
rosenkäfer
bikekiller


no more left to say


----------



## juchhu (23. Oktober 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:


> rocking snow flakes
> 
> molly
> solanum
> ...


 
NoNoNo, there is just more to say  

Wo bleiben die Vornamen?
Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein???


----------



## Cheetah (23. Oktober 2006)

Ruhig, ganz ruhig. 
Wir amten ein  
und ganz langsam aus.


----------



## juchhu (23. Oktober 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Ruhig, ganz ruhig.
> Wir amten ein
> und ganz langsam aus.


 
Amen oder Atem, das ist hier die Frage. 

Mir wäre ja so ein "nn" vor meinem Nick zu unpersönlich. 

Was ist denn mit dem BGS-Team?

Besteht das nur virtuelle als Website oder gibts das auch als WP-Team?


----------



## Cheetah (23. Oktober 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit dem BGS-Team?
> 
> Besteht das nur virtuelle als Website oder gibts das auch als WP-Team?


Martin es liegt nicht an mir, es gibt ein Team, die letzten Details werden heute Abend geregelt.


----------



## juchhu (23. Oktober 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Martin es liegt nicht an mir, es gibt ein Team, die letzten Details werden heute Abend geregelt.


 
Habe ich gesagt/geschrieben, dass es an Dir liegt? 

"Details" hört sich vielversprechend an, 
sowie Politiker von "Reformen" sprechen.


----------



## sibby08 (23. Oktober 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Habe ich gesagt/geschrieben, dass es an Dir liegt?
> 
> "Details" hört sich vielversprechend an,
> sowie Politiker von "Reformen" sprechen.


 
... oder zeugt von einer professionellen Vorgehensweise bei der Team Gründung für das wichtigste Winterereignis 2006/2007  

Sibby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (23. Oktober 2006)

sibby08 schrieb:


> ... oder zeugt von einer professionellen Vorgehensweise bei der Team Gründung für das wichtigste Winterereignis 2006/2007
> 
> Sibby


 
  Na dann bin ich aber mal mächtig gespannt.


----------



## Redking (23. Oktober 2006)

Die Rocking Snowflakes wollen nur bei ihren Nicknamen genannt werden!capische!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## rpo35 (23. Oktober 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Die Rocking Snowflakes wollen nur bei ihren Nicknamen genannt werden!capische!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus


...ich versteh auch nicht, warum er die unbedingt haben will...was soll der Quatsch ?


----------



## Redking (23. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> ...ich versteh auch nicht, warum er die unbedingt haben will...was soll der Quatsch ?



Damit er Sie in sein Rotes Moderatorbuch schreiben kann!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Cheetah (23. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
wie versprochen(angedroht) unsere Daten:
6. die "F i t f u c k e r f i v e"
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## rpo35 (23. Oktober 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Damit er Sie in sein Rotes Moderatorbuch schreiben kann!
> Gruß
> Klaus


Da steh ich eh schon seit Wochen drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (23. Oktober 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie versprochen(angedroht) unsere Daten:
> 6. die "F i t f u c k e r f i v e"
> [email protected]
> ...



Hi hi ist der Meister Spalsh doch noch rausgeflogen Das nenn ich ja mal forsches Teammanagement 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Cheetah (23. Oktober 2006)

Von rausgeflogen kann keine Rede sein, er konnte sich einfach nicht entscheiden


----------



## juchhu (24. Oktober 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Die Rocking Snowflakes wollen nur bei ihren Nicknamen genannt werden!capische!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus





rpo35 schrieb:


> ...ich versteh auch nicht, warum er die unbedingt haben will...was soll der Quatsch ?


 
Zum x-sten Mal, weil es netter und persönlicher ist. 
Außerdem lerne ich so die Vornamen. 



Redking schrieb:


> Damit er Sie in sein Rotes Moderatorbuch schreiben kann!
> Gruß
> Klaus





rpo35 schrieb:


> Da steh ich eh schon seit Wochen drin



Habe ich gar kein rotes (Moderatoren)Buch.  
Brauche ich auch nicht, 
da ich jedes Posting markieren kann zwecks weiterer Userobservation.
@rpo35: Durch welchen Umstand solltest Du in ein "rotes Moderatorbuch" 'gekommen'? Weil wir uns ein bisschen gekebbelt haben? Mann, mann, wenn ich so nachtragend wäre, wie Ihr annehmt bzw. mich darstellt, dann wäre hier schon lange Schluss mit lustig. 
Das Leben ist zu kurz, um sich mit einem solchen Schei$$ zu beschäftigen. Schwamm drüber Blues.



Cheetah schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie versprochen(angedroht) unsere Daten:
> 6. die "F i t f u c k e r f i v e"
> [email protected]
> ...


 
Danke für die Meldung mit Vornamen. Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens wie @Merlin mit Vornamen heißt, der mich mit PNs bombadiert wg. Juchhus Powerakku. 

Hallo Tom  ,ich werde Dir noch heute die PN-Antworten schicken. 

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (24. Oktober 2006)

.... fehlt da nicht irgendwo ein _s_?


----------



## Stefan_SIT (24. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Da steh ich eh schon seit Wochen drin


Ralf, das ist so was wie 'n Ritterschlag ... 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## juchhu (24. Oktober 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Ralf, das ist so was wie 'n Ritterschlag ...
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan


 
Nehmt Euch nicht so wichtig. 
Ihr kommt nicht in das Buch. 

Stefan @Stefan_SIT

Was macht Eure Anmeldung?
Oder gibt es diese Jahr kein Team?
Das wäre schade.

VG Martin


----------



## Stefan_SIT (24. Oktober 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> ... Mir persönlich ist es egal, woher die einzelnen Teammitglieder kommen.
> Ich würde es aber begrüßen,
> wenn wenigstens jeweils ein Teammitglied im Bereich unseres Unterforums ansässig wäre.
> ...


Abgesehen davon, dass dich das 'n Schei$$ angeht, ist es für _unser Unterforum _wohl auch ziemlich Latte, ob sich irgendwo fünf Leute, die nicht aus Köln/Bonn/Aachen und Umgebung kommen, zu einem Team zusammenfinden.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## juchhu (24. Oktober 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass dich das 'n Schei$$ angeht, ist es für _unser Unterforum _wohl auch ziemlich Latte, ob sich irgendwo fünf Leute, die nicht aus Köln/Bonn/Aachen und Umgebung kommen, zu einem Team zusammenfinden.
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan


 
Kein Grund, unfreundlich zu werden.
Wenn Du aufmerksam gelesen hättest,
dann wäre Dir durch Umkehrschluss klar geworden,
dass ich keine Teams in diesem Thread führen werde,
die sich selbst bei großzügigster Auslegung außerhalb unseres Unterforumsgebietes aufhalten (z.B. ein Münchner Team).
Dies gilt selbstverständlich nicht für User, 
die angrenzend wohnhaft sind,
aber aktiv in diesem Unterforum sind.

Also, komm mal wieder runter.
Es gibt überhaupt keinen Grund, 
hier ein Fass aufmachen zu wollen.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-Kao (24. Oktober 2006)

*Team Nr. 8* setzt sich zusammen aus

[email protected]  
[email protected] 
[email protected] 
[email protected] 
[email protected] (TL) 

Wir laufen auf unter dem Teamnamen...

*Frosty 5 Rednoses*

C u in the woods...


----------



## wogru (24. Oktober 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass dich das 'n Schei$$ angeht, ist es für _unser Unterforum _wohl auch ziemlich Latte, ob sich irgendwo fünf Leute, die nicht aus Köln/Bonn/Aachen und Umgebung kommen, zu einem Team zusammenfinden.
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



@Stefan_SIT
Hast du nichts anderes zu tun als hier Kommentare abzugeben ?? Schalt Gabi und mich besser für dein Team frei, sonst fahre ich mit dem Weihnachtskegler in einem !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (24. Oktober 2006)

wogru schrieb:


> @Stefan_SIT
> Hast du nichts anderes zu tun als hier Kommentare abzugeben ?? Schalt Gabi und mich besser für dein Team frei, sonst fahre ich mit dem Weihnachtskegler in einem !!


Keine Vornamen bitte! 


Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## juchhu (24. Oktober 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Keine Vornamen bitte!
> 
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan


 
Ich habe gestern Michael Mittermeiers zweite Teil seines Paranoid-Programms gesehen.

Langsam beschleicht mich der Verdacht, 
dass doch mehr Leute paranoid sind,  
als ich bisher annahm.

Ich finde es sehr nett, 
wenn mich unbekannte Biker auf den Touren mit meinem Namen ansprechen.

Und umgekehrt scheint es ihnen auch zu gefallen.

Man fährt ja schließlich nicht immer nur mit seinen eigenen TeamfahrerInnen.

Also, wo das Problem sein?  
Ich möchte ja schließlich nicht Nachname , Adresse und DNA-Profil wissen. 

Aber mach, wie Du willst.
Ich schreib auch gerne vor Deinen Nick "nn", falls Du mit Euren Ergebnissen überhaupt in unserem WP-Unterforums-Thread gelistet werden willst.

VG Martin


----------



## GeJott (24. Oktober 2006)

Hi Juchu,

Habe noch die Vornamen ergänzt

*Thunderpussy (gemeldet am 23.10.2006, vollständig)*

Gerd, @Gejott
Bum, @Bikebum
Dix,@Dix
Kalle, @Heliuskalle
Achim, @Fetzer 66


----------



## jagdhund (24. Oktober 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ich finde es sehr nett,
> wenn mich unbekannte Biker auf den Touren mit meinem Namen ansprechen.
> VG Martin


Ohne Rad geben kein Rad fahren...
Aber:
Ohne Rad fahren kein Gruß 
Oder anders:
reden ist silber, biken ist gold


Grüße
wil*helm*


----------



## Redking (24. Oktober 2006)

Hey Moderator ich glaub ich komm bei dir zu Hause vorbei wenn du nicht den Blödsinn mit deiner Verschieberrei lässt.   
Ich habe diesen Thread nie eröffnet!  

Ich denke du solltest dir echt mal Gedanken über deine Vorgehensweise machen. 

Klaus


----------



## juchhu (24. Oktober 2006)

jagdhund schrieb:


> Ohne Rad geben kein Rad fahren...
> Aber:
> Ohne Rad fahren kein Gruß
> Oder anders:
> ...


 
Kennen wir uns schon, Wilhelm?
Ich denke nicht.
Trotzdem Danke für Deinen Vornamen.

Meine Signatur lautet: "Ohne Ra*t* geben kein Rad fahren!"
Er bezieht sich auf meine berufliche Tätigkeit und bedeutet:
Erst der Job / das Projekt / der Mandant, dann die Freizeit und das Biken.



Redking schrieb:


> Hey Moderator ich glaub ich komm bei dir zu Hause vorbei wenn du nicht den Blödsinn mit deiner Verschieberrei lässt.
> Ich habe diesen Thread nie eröffnet!
> 
> Ich denke du solltest dir echt mal Gedanken über deine Vorgehensweise machen.
> ...


 
Beiträge kopieren geht zwischenzeitlich, aber Beiträge teilen geht immer noch nicht.
Da ich aber keine Lust hatte,
die Teamliste neu zu schreiben,
musste ich den Thread so teilen.

Da man verständlicherweise im nachhinein keinen Beitrag schreiben kann,
der zeitlich vor ein bereits geschrieben Beitrag einsortiert werden soll,
bleibt das so.

Alternativ kann ich Deinen ersten Beitrag löschen,
dann wäre ich Threadstarter.

Ich arbeite bewußt mit zwei WP-Threads.
Er eine soll nur eine Liste der Teams mit den Auswertungslinks enthalten,
der andere die allgemeine Kommunikation.

VG Martin

PS: Morgen geht es weiter. Ich geh jetzt ins Bett.


----------



## Redking (24. Oktober 2006)

Löschen!


----------



## juchhu (25. Oktober 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Löschen!


Gelöscht.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (25. Oktober 2006)

jagdhund schrieb:


> Ohne Rad geben kein Rad fahren...
> Aber:
> Ohne Rad fahren kein Gruß
> Oder anders:
> ...


Ich schwöre! Ich war's nicht! Versuche, meinen Ärger und meinen Frust über so viel Ignoranz ab sofort wieder runterzuschlucken. Aber einen (letzten) habe ich noch:
Was hälst du davon, wenn du ab sofort nur noch Ideen umsetzt, um deren Umsetzung du auch gebeten wurdest? Und, lieber Martin, wenn du mal wieder 'ne PN mit einem Vorschlag oder einer Idee kriegst, musst du daraus nicht immer sofort einen Thread machen. Geh' doch mal wieder biken! Ist auch ein schönes Hobby.  
Diese Thread-"Explosion" mit Beiträgen, ohne die man bisher gut klar kam, ist ja nicht auszuhalten.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (25. Oktober 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Geh' doch mal wieder biken! Ist auch ein schönes Hobby!


----------



## Delgado (25. Oktober 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Diese Thread-"Explosion" mit Beiträgen, ohne die man bisher gut klar kam, ist ja nicht auszuhalten.
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Der Preis für Beiträge ist seitdem tierisch im Keller


----------



## juchhu (25. Oktober 2006)

Tach zusammen,

gestern haben mich PNs erreicht, in denen gefragt wurde,
wie eine (fehlerhaft) beantragte bzw. bestätigte Teammitgliedschaft gelöscht werden kann.

René @XCRacer hat darauf im offiziellem WP-Thread geantwortet und um nachfolgende Abwicklung gebeten:



XCRacer schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn ein Mitglied gelöscht werden soll, dann pm an mir mit *Teamlink* und/oder ID und *Mitgliedlink* und/oder ID. Ich prüfe das dann und leite an rikman weiter. Nur er kann das dann ausführen. Aber bitte das über mich machen, damit ich die Arbeit für rikman auf das Nötigste beschränken kann!


 
VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (25. Oktober 2006)

Heuwägelchen Heuwägelchen Heuwägelchen Heuwägelchen ........


----------



## Molly (25. Oktober 2006)

Wem gehört denn diese höchst unterhaltsame sitcom?
thnx an das Fernsehgericht...(Goethe war auch Jurist... und ETA Hoffmann...R.L Stevenson...)


----------



## Pepin (25. Oktober 2006)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> *Team Nr. 8* setzt sich zusammen aus
> 
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> ...




*joo

Da sima dabei dat ist pima ... freu freu bald gehts los und es wird schon kälter und feuchter*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (25. Oktober 2006)

Molly schrieb:


> und ETA Hoffmann...


ETA kommt meines Wissens von Marzocchi, und hat nichts mit www.hoffmannbikes.de zu tun!


----------



## Cheetah (25. Oktober 2006)

Pepin schrieb:


> *joo
> 
> Da sima dabei dat ist pima ... freu freu bald gehts los und es wird schon kälter und feuchter*


Da wünsch ich meinen ETM( ExTeamMember) viel Erfolg im neuen Team. Vielleicht komme ich zu deiner Winterpokaleröffnundstour, um euern Vorsprung nicht zu groß werden zu lassen.


----------



## wogru (25. Oktober 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Keine Vornamen bitte!
> 
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



@Stefan_SIT
Welche Vornamen ? Habe ich Stahl gesagt ??


----------



## Stefan_SIT (25. Oktober 2006)

wogru schrieb:


> @xxxxxx_SIT
> Welche Vornamen ? Habe ich Stahl gesagt ??


Ne, war nur prophylaktisch ...  
*Weihnachtskegler*@xxxxx-j. hat zugesagt. 

Ride On!
xxxxxx


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (25. Oktober 2006)

Molly schrieb:


> Wem gehört denn diese höchst unterhaltsame sitcom?
> thnx an das Fernsehgericht...(Goethe war auch Jurist... und ETA Hoffmann...R.L Stevenson...)


 Hallo, Brigitte!
Das ihr es alle es aber noch nicht gemerkt habt... 

Das ganze Kölner Forum gehört Martin - und das beste daran ist: Ihr habt das selber so gewollt!

@stefan_SIT
Schön, dass wenigstens noch ein anderer User was zu dem Quatsch hier sagt - Was meinst Du, warum ich nur noch im KTWR schreibe (da ist es ernsthafter als hier... ). Entschuldige bitte, dass ich Deinen Vornamen verwendet habe...


----------



## Molly (25. Oktober 2006)

wie, so gewollt? Haben wir ihn gewählt?
Etwas verwirrt...


----------



## wogru (25. Oktober 2006)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Hallo, Brigitte!
> Das ihr es alle es aber noch nicht gemerkt habt...
> 
> Das ganze Kölner Forum gehört Martin - und das beste daran ist: Ihr habt das selber so gewollt!



Ich habe es nicht gewollt, aber den Titel des größten Spammer und der meisten unqualifizierten Beiträge Forumsweit hat er wahrscheinlich gewonnen.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (25. Oktober 2006)

wogru schrieb:


> Ich habe es nicht gewollt, aber den Titel des größten Spammer und der meisten unqualifizierten Beiträge Forumsweit hat er wahrscheinlich gewonnen.


  ... und das als Moderator... -
Aber selbst hier gibt es ja noch eine Steigerung:

 - ... das glaubt er ja selber gar nicht  !

(entweder werden wir jetzt wieder seitenlange Erklärungen über die Richtigkeit seiner Handlungsweise erhalten - einschließlich der Erstellung neuer Thread mit Status "wichtig"... oder meine Beiträge werden wieder kommentarlos gelöscht; wahrscheinlich passiert beides!)


----------



## Delgado (25. Oktober 2006)

Meine letzte Umfrage hat er gelöscht weil er meinte schei$$e dazustehen.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (25. Oktober 2006)

Delgado schrieb:


> Meine letzte Umfrage hat er gelöscht weil er meinte schei$$e dazustehen.


Dann müsste er ja fast alle Beiträge hier im Forum löschen ... 
(Was war denn das Thema: Wie findet ihr unsere Moderatoren...? )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (25. Oktober 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern Michael Mittermeiers zweite Teil seines Paranoid-Programms gesehen.
> 
> Langsam beschleicht mich der Verdacht,
> dass doch mehr Leute paranoid sind,
> ...


Ey, nicht frech werden wa  
dass mit den Namen war mein Ernst. Auch wenn ich selbst oft/meistens meinen Vornamen mit poste - das kannst ganz einfach nicht von jedem erwarten ! Ich dachte immer dass so genannte Nicknamen dazu gedacht sind, einigermaßen anonym bleiben zu können. Und wenn Dir nn nicht gefällt, dann lass es doch ganz weg.
Für 'nen Erklärbären machts Du's immer reichlich kompliziert...hier blickt ja bald keine Sau mehr durch  

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Delgado (25. Oktober 2006)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Dann müsste er ja fast alle Beiträge hier im Forum löschen ...
> (Was war denn das Thema: Wie findet ihr unsere Moderatoren...? )




_Sollten Mods via Abstimmung ermittelt werden?_ --> Ja/Nein

Den Schuh hat sich Juchhu direkt angezogen, obwohl er gar nicht erwähnt war.    

Ich glaube, seine Stimme war die einzige Nein-Stimme.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (25. Oktober 2006)

Delgado schrieb:


> _Sollten Mods via Abstimmung ermittelt werden?_ --> Ja/Nein
> 
> *1. Den Schuh hat sich Juchhu direkt angezogen, obwohl er gar nicht erwähnt war.    *
> Ich glaube, seine Stimme war die einzige Nein-Stimme.



   
zu 1.: Das ist ja seine zweitliebste Beschäftigung (neben der Erstellung völlig sinnloser Beiträge oder/und Threads... )


----------



## wogru (25. Oktober 2006)

kann man eigentlich Mods irgendwo melden damit die von dieser Tätigkeit entbunden werden und demnächst wieder mehr Freizeit haben um sich dem eigentlichen Hobby zu widmen ?

Oh, ich schweife vom Thread-Thema ab, hier gehts doch um den WP !!


----------



## Delgado (25. Oktober 2006)

Ich überlege gerade an einer neuen Umfrage ....  .. in Richtung Konstruktives Misstrauensvotum ....


----------



## Delgado (25. Oktober 2006)

wogru schrieb:


> kann man eigentlich Mods irgendwo melden damit die von dieser Tätigkeit entbunden werden und demnächst wieder mehr Freizeit haben um sich dem eigentlichen Hobby zu widmen ?



Werde bei rikman mal Forumsurlaub beantragen  

Aber, was meinst Du mit _eigentlichem Hobby_?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (25. Oktober 2006)

wogru schrieb:


> kann man eigentlich Mods irgendwo melden damit die von dieser Tätigkeit entbunden werden und demnächst wieder mehr Freizeit haben um sich dem eigentlichen Hobby zu widmen ?
> 
> Oh, ich schweife vom Thread-Thema ab, hier gehts doch um den WP !!



Probier's halt,

meine PM an Rikman und Thomas geht regelmäßig raus - die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (25. Oktober 2006)

Delgado schrieb:


> Aber, was meinst Du mit _eigentlichem Hobby_?



Spamen, spamen , spamen und dabei den Olymp zu erreichen - SpamMod werden.


----------



## wogru (25. Oktober 2006)

Delgado schrieb:


> Werde bei rikman mal Forumsurlaub beantragen
> 
> Aber, was meinst Du mit _eigentlichem Hobby_?



jetzt wo du danach fragst... stimmt... MTB war nur der Einstieg um die Leute zu terrorisieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (25. Oktober 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie versprochen(angedroht) unsere Daten:
> 6. die *"F i t f u c k e r f i v e"*
> [email protected]
> ...




Entsetzen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Was für ein Name...ich bin sprachlos!!
War es das was Ihr wolltet?


----------



## Cheetah (25. Oktober 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Entsetzen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


F i t f u c k e r kommt aus dem Singelspeedbereich und ist harmlos. Es soll den Bezug  zum Singlespeedgedanken  herstellen.
Immerhin sind 80% des Teams 2 Ritzelfahrer.


----------



## Delgado (25. Oktober 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:


> F i t f u c k e r kommt aus dem Singelspeedbereich und ist harmlos. Es soll den Bezug  zum Singlespeedgedanken  herstellen.
> Immerhin sind *80% des Teams *2 Ritzelfahrer.



... welcher der Udos fährt denn noch 'ne Rholoff?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (25. Oktober 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Immerhin sind 80% des Teams 2 Ritzelfahrer.


Schraub doch mal ein büschen an deiner Hinterradnabe rum (Seegerringzange und kräftigen Schraubenzieher nicht vergessen) - dann findeste wahrscheinlich noch ein paar Zahnrädchen mehr .


----------



## Cheetah (25. Oktober 2006)

Delgado schrieb:


> ... welcher der Udos fährt denn noch 'ne Rholoff?


Udo1


----------



## Cheetah (25. Oktober 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Schraub doch mal ein büschen an deiner Hinterradnabe rum (Seegerringzange und kräftigen Schraubenzieher nicht vergessen) - dann findeste wahrscheinlich noch ein paar Zahnrädchen mehr .


Ich bin ja nur zu schwach(oder zu schwer) für echtes Singlespeeding, die Gesinnung zählt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (25. Oktober 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Entsetzen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bin unschuldig, musste mich der Mehrheit unterordnen.
Ich hatte ja für einen anderen Namen plädiert  

Sibby


----------



## Stefan_SIT (26. Oktober 2006)

Tätääääää ... Team No. 1:


stahlgabi
teufelchen123
mikel-j.
wogru
stefan_SIT (_gangleader_)

Teamname: [Werbung On]www.SportsInTeam.de[Werbung Off]

Ride On! und zieht euch warm an!  
Stefan


----------



## wogru (26. Oktober 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Tätääääää ... Team No. 1:
> 
> 
> stahlgabi
> ...



Ta-Dah !!
Wer ist Teufelchen123 ? 
Wie, warm anziehen, wenn´s kalt ist fahre ich nicht


----------



## on any sunday (26. Oktober 2006)

So, das Team "Betreutes Fahren für Senioren" ist auch am Start. Bitte die alten Leute sich einzutragen: Betreutes Fahren für Senioren


Ach so, die Aufnahmebedingungen:

Seniorenteam für die 40+ Geschädigten

Mit Stützrädern sind sie überqualifiziert und werden nicht aufgenommen.

Es können für Minderjährige Ausnahmen gemacht werden. Diese müssen allerdings bei Ausfahrten Altersimulatoren benutzen; die da wären:

Brillen, die das Sehvermögen vermindern.

Scheuklappen für das eingeschränkte Sehfeld und gegen die Annahme von gutgemeinten Ratschlägen.

Jeden Abend eine Ichmöchtelieberliegenbleiben Pille einnehmen.

Täglich eine Pille für Alzheimer!

MP3 Player mit dem Sound von knackenden Knochen und knirschenden Knorpeln.

Weste mit 10 kg tragen, bevorzugt um die Mitte des Körpers.

Gefälschter Mitgliedsausweis vom Seniorenstift.


----------



## on any sunday (26. Oktober 2006)

Soderle, das Team "Betreutes Fahren für Senioren" steht. 

Betreut werden die Herren:

enrgy
zippi
suspasini
spitfire4
on any sunday


----------



## Stefan_SIT (27. Oktober 2006)

Oh oh - das gibt Mecker!

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Enrgy (27. Oktober 2006)

nn_SIT schrieb:


> Oh oh - das gibt Mecker!
> 
> Ride On!
> nn



@ nn_SIT 

nö, der Martin kennt uns schon...


----------



## juchhu (27. Oktober 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> @ *nn*_SIT
> 
> nö, der Martin kennt uns schon...


----------



## Cheng (27. Oktober 2006)

Aufruf!​
Die Omba Börger Kings suchen noch eine/n weiteren Teilnehmer für den Winterpokal, bei Interresse bitte hier melden!​


----------



## Splash (28. Oktober 2006)

Gibt noch n Team, was zumindest zu 4/5 aus der Region kommt:

*IBC DIMB Racing Team 30 plus*
[email protected] (TL)
[email protected] 
[email protected]
[email protected] 
[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy_b (29. Oktober 2006)

So, die Opladener haben sich dieses Jahr auch aufgerafft.

Opladener Bahnhofsbiker

bestehend aus

[email protected]
         @udo.e
         @karlheinz1010
         @hermann.s
         @andy_b(TL).


----------



## sibby08 (29. Oktober 2006)

@ Moderator
Warum wird unser Teamname in meiner Signatur zensiert???
In der Teamübersicht etc. ist der doch auch vollständig lesbar  .

Gruß
sibby


----------



## juchhu (29. Oktober 2006)

sibby08 schrieb:


> @ Moderator
> Warum wird unser Teamname in meiner Signatur zensiert???
> In der Teamübersicht etc. ist der doch auch vollständig lesbar  .
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Udo,

in der Teamübersicht wird Eurer Teamname g e s p e r r t  geschrieben,
daher erkennt die automatische Zensur für 'böse' Worte das "... f u c k ..." nicht.

Schreib es gesperrt, und Dein Problem ist gelöst. 

VG Martin


----------



## Molly (29. Oktober 2006)

Hä?
"Auswertungslinks"?
Watt ess datt?


----------



## sibby08 (29. Oktober 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> 
> in der Teamübersicht wird Eurer Teamname g e s p e r r t geschrieben,
> daher erkennt die automatische Zensur für 'böse' Worte das "... f u c k ..." nicht.
> ...


 
D A N K E !


----------



## juchhu (29. Oktober 2006)

Molly schrieb:


> Hä?
> "Auswertungslinks"?
> Watt ess datt?


 
Hallo @Molly,

letztes Jahr hat Klaus @Redking die Teamergebnisse mit viel Mühe regelmäßig abgefragt und in einem Thread veröffentlicht. 

Ich mache es mir diese Saison etwas einfacher.

Alle WP-Teams mit mindestens einem Teilnehmer,
der in diesem Unterforum aktiv ist,
werden in dem Posting #2 auf Wunsch gelistet.

Nach dem 19.11.2006 stehen die Teams in ihrer Zusammenstellung unveränderlich fest.
Dann werde ich in der o.g. Liste die einzelnen Teamnamen und Teammitglieder mit der jeweiligen WP-Auswertung verlinken,
d.h. mit Anklicken des jeweiligen Teamnamens bzw. Teammitglied erhältst Du sofort den aktuellen Punktestand.

So können die Teams und Teammitglieder dieses Unterforums im Vergleich zu den 'Konkurrenten' schnell auswerten, wo sie stehen bzw. fahren. 

VG Martin


----------



## Splash (29. Oktober 2006)

Ich fand Klaus seinen Einsatz letztes Jahr mit der regelmässig aktualisiserten Charts des Lokalforums trotzdem genial. Ich weiss nicht, ob Klaus das dieses Jahr auch wieder machen wird/möchte, fände es aber super, wenn sich jemand genau dieser Sache annehmen würde. Eine solche verlinkte Liste kann dann ja gern als Erleichterung genutzt werden. Dieser Fred würde ich übrigens auch gnaz gut dazu eignen, die Charts hier fortzuführen.


----------



## mikkael (29. Oktober 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:


> F i t f u c k e r kommt aus dem Singelspeedbereich und ist harmlos. Es soll den Bezug  zum Singlespeedgedanken  herstellen.


Es stellt einen hervorragenden Bezug zur beispiellosen Geschmacklosigkeit! 



sibby08 schrieb:


> Warum wird unser Teamname in meiner Signatur zensiert???


Jetzt dürfen wir alle drei mal raten. 



juchhu schrieb:


> Schreib es gesperrt, und Dein Problem ist gelöst.


Gute Nacht, Forum! :kotz:


----------



## mikkael (29. Oktober 2006)

Splash schrieb:


> Ich fand Klaus seinen Einsatz letztes Jahr mit der regelmässig aktualisiserten Charts des Lokalforums trotzdem genial.





juchhu schrieb:


> Ich mache es mir diese Saison etwas einfacher..
> 
> ..werde ich in der o.g. Liste die einzelnen Teamnamen und Teammitglieder mit der jeweiligen WP-Auswertung verlinken, d.h. mit Anklicken des jeweiligen Teamnamens bzw. Teammitglied erhältst Du sofort den aktuellen Punktestand..


Dieses Jahr übernimmt "Big Brother" die Arbeit. Alles wird besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (29. Oktober 2006)

Nicht aufregen mikkael! 

Da natürlich 99,9999999999 Prozent der Menschheit sofort den Bezug zum Singelspeedgedanken erkennt, finde ich die Bezeichnung höchst humorvoll und völlig in Ordnung.

Ich hätte da noch im Angebot "Happy child abuser" oder " The Singing Rapist". Jetzt fehlt mir leider noch eine Bezugsgruppe, die diesen Teamnamen die Absolution erteilt und 99,9999999999 Prozent der Menschheit darüber auch lachen können.

Oder sollte sich das Team vielleicht doch eher _Brainfacker_ nennen.


----------



## mikkael (30. Oktober 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Nicht aufregen mikkael!


aaach, was soll's? Ohne Fak und Cok sind wir ja eh out!


----------



## juchhu (30. Oktober 2006)

Splash schrieb:


> Ich fand Klaus seinen Einsatz letztes Jahr mit der regelmässig aktualisiserten Charts des Lokalforums trotzdem genial. Ich weiss nicht, ob Klaus das dieses Jahr auch wieder machen wird/möchte, fände es aber super, wenn sich jemand genau dieser Sache annehmen würde. Eine solche verlinkte Liste kann dann ja gern als Erleichterung genutzt werden. Dieser Fred würde ich übrigens auch gnaz gut dazu eignen, die Charts hier fortzuführen.


 
Ich fand Klaus Ranking Liste auch klasse. 
Und das war auch mit viel Mühe verbunden. 

Deine Idee finde ich gut.
Sobald die Teams feststehen,
können wir in diesen Thread dann fortlaufend das aktuelle Team-Ranking posten.

Hallo Klaus @Reding ,
hast Du Lust und Zeit mir bzw. uns dabei zu helfen,
und uns auch dieses Jahr mit einem aktuellen Team-Ranking zu versorgen?
Ich würde mich sehr freuen,
wenn Du das wieder übernehmen würdest.  



mikkael schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr übernimmt "Big Brother" die Arbeit. Alles wird besser!


 
Unnötiges Genöhle. 

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (30. Oktober 2006)

mikkael schrieb:


> aaach, was soll's? Ohne Fak und Cok sind wir ja eh out!


 
Out ist In!  

VG Martin

PS: Auf Nachfrage beim letzten MTB-Stammtisch wurde mir erklärt,
dass es zum Singlespeederbezug eigentlich " F u c k  the gear" heißen muss,
also in etwa übersetzt "schei$$ auf die Schaltung".
Da der Fitnessgrad und Teilnehmeranzahl in den Namen integriert werden sollten, fiel die einleuchtende Erklärung "... the gear" leider der Streichung zum Opfer. 

Persönliche Anmerkung an @mikkael: 
Wenn Du Dich über so etwas jetzt aufregst,
dann machst Du Dir Dein restliches Leben schwerer als notwendig.

Ich finde den Teamnamen auch nicht toll,
zolle der Angelegenheit aber auch nicht mehr Aufmerksamkeit als notwendig.


----------



## mikkael (30. Oktober 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Out ist In!
> 
> Persönliche Anmerkung an @mikkael:
> Wenn Du Dich über so etwas jetzt aufregst,
> ...


Ja, Du hast recht.

Alles auf das wesentliche reduziert! Kreativität ist nicht billig.


----------



## mikkael (30. Oktober 2006)

So die *Feierabendbiker* sind nun auch komplett! 

mikkael @mikkael
JürgenK @JürgenK
Gerd @Vertexto 
hardy @hardy_aus_k 
Christoph ©Fietser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (30. Oktober 2006)

> Ich hätte da noch im Angebot "Happy child abuser" oder " The Singing Rapist".



Du wirfst hier zwei Dinge zusammen, die nicht zusammen gehören, selbst in deinem Verständniss dieses Wortteils !



Zwar nicht 99,9 % der Weltbevölkerung, aber immerhin Google ist auf meiner Seite ! 

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=fit****er&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=


Nimm das alles nicht so Ernst, "Fit****er" ist ein Synonym für einen sehr fitten Menschen.

_Edit sagt der Link funzt net, da auch dort der Wortfilter greift, such halt selbst ..._


----------



## bolt (31. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

und hier noch ein Team (aus dem Siebengebirgsthread hervorgegangen):

"SevenUp"

Marco, @spooky
Thomas, @monsterchen
Iris, @timber
Kathrin, @melb
Marco, @bolt

bye

Marco, @bolt


----------



## Ommer (1. November 2006)

*Team Trödelkönig *ist am Start:
*
*[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

wir beherrschen die Kunst des Langsamfahrens


----------



## ralf (1. November 2006)

Ommer schrieb:


> wir beherrschen die Kunst des Langsamfahrens


----------



## RS-Hunter (1. November 2006)

Hier die drei Winterpokal-Teams der Ombas:

*Omba Börger-Kings (vollständig)*

*Pascal, @Pacman*
Armin, @talybont
Olli, @burns68
Ina, @tail-light
Claudia
oder
Holger @Happy_User

*Omba drop-devils (vollständig)*

*Georg, @RS-Hunter*
Bernd, @HolyBen
Murat, @Xxmurax
Christian, @cyberp
Marcel, @MausD

*Omba Trailbastarts (vollständig)*

*Thorsten, @cheng*
René, @XCRacer
Michael, @kurzer37
Dieter, @niki-2
Markus, @mcmarki

Wir freuen uns schon ...


----------



## Red Devil (2. November 2006)

Juchhu wir sind komplett!  

Das 2. Team des Tourentreff 7 GB ist vollständig. 

Als *Siebenjebirchs Zwerje* gehen an den Start

[email protected]
[email protected] Possible
Jü[email protected]
[email protected]
and last
[email protected] Devil

Viel Spass an alle WP Teams und vieeele Punkte 

Gruß Boris


----------



## Krampe (4. November 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Nicht aufregen mikkael!
> 
> Da natürlich 99,9999999999 Prozent der Menschheit sofort den Bezug zum Singelspeedgedanken erkennt, finde ich die Bezeichnung höchst humorvoll und völlig in Ordnung.
> 
> ...



Hi together,
Was ist mit _Gearfackers the child of the motherfackersicksackarschgesichtslähmungsversaubeutelungsteam_? 
Gruß Christof


----------



## grüner Frosch (4. November 2006)

Krampe schrieb:


> Hi together,
> Was ist mit _Gearfackers the child of the motherfackersicksackarschgesichtslähmungsversaubeutelungsteam_?
> Gruß Christof



Du sollst hier nicht spamen, verdammtnocheinmal, geh trainieren - los los  ( Irgendeiner muß mich ja im Frühjahr den Berg rauf schieben!!)

ähh, wer hat Geburtstag, habe ich etwas verpaßt?


----------



## Krampe (4. November 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Du sollst hier nicht spamen, verdammtnocheinmal, geh trainieren - los los  ( Irgendeiner muß mich ja im Frühjahr den Berg rauf schieben!!)
> 
> ähh, wer hat Geburtstag, habe ich etwas verpaßt?


Sorry,
mir war halt gerade danach.  Ich fand die Problematik doch sehr interessant und beantwortenswert  
Ich glaube übrigens nicht ,daß ich Dich im Frühjahr schieben muß. Warum nur?   
Gruß Christof  
Ach so, nein keiner hat Geburtstag ( jedenfalls keiner den ich kenne)


----------



## Giom (4. November 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Irgendeiner muß mich ja im Frühjahr den Berg rauf schieben!!



mach' ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (6. November 2006)

Was für ein start in den WP. Der aktuell führende hat seine "gemütliche" Tour vom Sonntag direkt verwertet und satte 9 Punkte eingafahren  
siehe hier.
Ich hoffe mal das dies nicht Schule macht  

Allen ehrlichen MTB´ler, besonders hier aus dem Lokal Forum, einen guten start in den WP .

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## Manni (6. November 2006)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Was für ein start in den WP. Der aktuell führende hat seine "gemütliche" Tour vom Sonntag direkt verwertet und satte 9 Punkte eingafahren
> siehe hier.
> Ich hoffe mal das dies nicht Schule macht
> 
> ...




Also, der hat nur verpeilt, dass es erst heute losgeht und wird sicher schon von 100 Fanatischen Bikern wie dir per PM zugedonnert, was die ******* denn soll   
Nun macht mal keine Panik, dass wir ne Schnitte hätten ist sowieso ein Trugschluß, wir leben unser Leben, andere leben ihr Hobbie  

Gruß Manni

P.S. Ich sehe grade es gibt sogar Touren vom 21.10   na das kann ja noch lustig werden, im WP-Forum ist ab mittags sicher der Teufel los und xc-racer bereut es den WP erfunden zu haben


----------



## Bonzai1982 (6. November 2006)

Habe auch gerade gesehen das Touren (oder dergleichen) von letzter Woche eingetragen worden sind ... ich bin dann anscheinend dem Trugschluss aufgesessen das der WP erst heute startet und auch erst ab heute eingetragen werden darf.
Nicht das ich unheimlich ehrgeizig bin oder mir irgendwelche Hoffnungen ausmahle, aber da hätte ich in den Ferien auch jeden Tag radeln können und jetzt ganz gemütlich meine Daten eintragen können ... ganz grosses Tennis !!!!


----------



## Enrgy (6. November 2006)

Soo, erstmal alle meine Touren vom September eintragen... 
Ist doch jedes Jahr das gleiche Spiel. Ich schau nicht mehr auf die Tabelle und trage meine Punkte nur alle 1-2 Wochen ein. Bin gespannt, wann unser 24h-Treckingbiker wieder auftaucht und für neuen Gesprächsstoff sorgt. Und @Rayc ist auf Sardinien, wenn der wiederkommt gibts auch ne Nachtragorgie... 

Manni, haste schon mitbekommen, was in den Wupperhängen zwischen Glüder und Rüden los ist? Da werden 5m breite Wirtschaftswege über die Trails planiert! Alles im Zeichen der Flurbereinigung...


----------



## sibby08 (6. November 2006)

Manni schrieb:


> Also, der hat nur verpeilt, dass es erst heute losgeht und wird sicher schon von 100 Fanatischen Bikern wie dir per PM zugedonnert, was die ******* denn soll
> Nun macht mal keine Panik, dass wir ne Schnitte hätten ist sowieso ein Trugschluß, wir leben unser Leben, andere leben ihr Hobbie
> 
> Gruß Manni
> ...


 
Ne nicht das Du das falsch verstehst, ich gehöre absolut nicht zu den fanatischen Bikern und werde mit Sicherheit auch keine PN schreiben. Mir war das halt nur aufgefallen nachdem ich meinen Punkt eingetragen hatte. 
Wer absichtlich, oder auch unabsichtlich fusch betreibt und dabei glücklich ist soll das ruhig machen.
Wenn ich das so verbissen sehen würde, hätte ich gar nicht nicht erst mitgemacht, weil man damit ja rechnen muss.
Ich sehe den WP für mich rein als persönliche Motivation aufs Rad zu steigen und was für das körperliche wohlbefinden zu tun (und vielleicht mal den kleinen Waschbärbauch zu straffen  ).
Also nichts für ungut und sorry wenn das hier falsch angekommen ist  .

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## juchhu (6. November 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...
> Manni, haste schon mitbekommen, was in den Wupperhängen zwischen Glüder und Rüden los ist? Da werden 5m breite Wirtschaftswege über die Trails planiert! Alles *im Zeichen der Flurbereinigung*...


 
Ist das jetzt eher ein gutes oder ein schlechtes Zeichen?
Wenn Ihr Glück habt,
kommen bald wenigstens die rotbeschrifteten Radroutenschilder dran.

VG Martin

PS: Wollte mich noch bedanken für die netten und interessanten Gespräche während unsere "Wellcome to the snowshower KFL-Tour".


----------



## Redking (15. November 2006)

Hallo wer will kann ja auch mal sein Image aus seinen eigenen Einheiten hier rein kopieren:








Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Splash (15. November 2006)

Macht eigentlich irgendwer nun Lokal-Charts, wie Klaus´ es letztes Jahr gemacht hat? Das war total super ...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (16. November 2006)

Ich bin für Klaus!  (bevor es zu spät ist ...)

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (16. November 2006)

okee...






Ach ja: Klaus: bitte bitte bitte 

cu on trail, martin


----------



## Redking (16. November 2006)

Hallo wollt ihr mich veräppeln?????? 

Ich bin in keinen Team wieso sollte ich mir die Mühe machen die ganzen Teams aus den 283 Teams zu suchen?
Ich habe dieses Jahr keine Gegner. Noch nicht mal schau ich da rein.




sagt mein Ranking und meine Signatur nicht alles wie ich darüber denke?

So einer von euch darf es jetzt aber aktualisieren.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## on any sunday (28. Oktober 2007)

So, das Team "Betreutes Fahren fÃ¼r Senioren" ist auch wieder am Start, wie man sieht.  






Bitte die alten Leute sich einzutragen: Betreutes Fahren fÃ¼r Senioren

Ach so, die Aufnahmebedingungen:

Seniorenteam fÃ¼r die 40+ GeschÃ¤digten

Mit StÃ¼tzrÃ¤dern sind sie Ã¼berqualifiziert und werden nicht aufgenommen.

Es kÃ¶nnen fÃ¼r MinderjÃ¤hrige Ausnahmen gemacht werden. Diese mÃ¼ssen allerdings bei Ausfahrten Altersimulatoren benutzen; die da wÃ¤ren:

Brillen, die das SehvermÃ¶gen vermindern.

Scheuklappen fÃ¼r das eingeschrÃ¤nkte Sehfeld und gegen die Annahme von gutgemeinten RatschlÃ¤gen.

Jeden Abend eine âIchmÃ¶chtelieberliegenbleibenâ Pille einnehmen.

TÃ¤glich eine Pille fÃ¼r Alzheimer!

MP3 Player mit dem Sound von knackenden Knochen und knirschenden Knorpeln.

Weste mit 10 kg tragen, bevorzugt um die Mitte des KÃ¶rpers.

GefÃ¤lschter Mitgliedsausweis vom Seniorenstift.

GrÃ¼sse

Grandpa Sunday


----------



## supasini (28. Oktober 2007)

na gut, dann wieder unter dem alten Titel - bin dabei.
aber ich finde, wir sollten unbedingt drauf achten, dass die weiteren 2 Mitglieder auch ab und an mit uns zusammen fahren, so alle 2 Wochen ne Teamtour fänd ich schon klasse...


----------



## bibi1952 (29. Oktober 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> So, das Team "Betreutes Fahren für Senioren" ist auch wieder am Start, wie man sieht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo

Gibt es nach oben eine Altersbegrenzung? 

Sonst könnte ich mitmachen.

VG Werner


----------



## Blechquaeler (30. Oktober 2007)

Hallo WP-Aspiranten!
Wir könnten noch bis zu zwei Winterpokalwillige in unserem Team WeddingOnWheels.de unterbringen. Wäre super, wenn Ihr aus dem Köln-Bonner Raum kämet, denn gemeinsame Aktivitäten sind schon angestrebt, aber nicht Bedingung. Was haltet Ihr z.B. von einem regelmäßigen Teaminternen Rollemarathon? Treffen bei jeweils einem Mitglied, mit DVD glotzen und so. Wer zuletzt noch sitzt und kurbelt hat gewonnen. Wer absteigt, muß die kurbelnden mit Getränken, etc. versorgen.
Ansonsten natürlich Touren, evtl auch mal ein Crossrennen oder Wintermarathon.
Schwimmen, laufen, klettern, eislaufen oder dergleichen, alles möglich. Ziel: Spaß haben beim Punkte sammeln, nebenbei noch was für die Grundlagen tun, vieleicht sogar ein wenig die Form behalten?
Na dann mal rein in die Tasten!

Viel Spaß beim WP. Grüße vom Blechi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (31. Oktober 2007)

*
. . .  und das nächste Großevent steht an . . . *




 _ *KFL - Team and friends Winterpokal Start 2007/2008 *_



Montag 5.11.2007 18:30 an der _ Radsportweit _berühmten "Schmitze Bud" (_nach der bikekiller Idee vom WP2006/2007)_










Gefahren werden soll die klassische traditionelle Strassen- und ganz wenig Wald-Runde an Agger, Sieg und Rhein entlang ... schön winterpokaltaugliches gemütliches aber konstantes  Tempo... mit dem bekannten WP - Grundlagenausdauer - Trainingseffekt ... da wir voriges Jahr fast immer im Regen gefahren sind erwarten wir das auch für diese Saison *gg*... schöneres  Wetter wäre nett ist aber keine Bedingung ... es geht in jedem Fall los ... 



*guides and co-guides : * members of  the K F L - Team  



Wir hoffen auf eine sehr rege Teilnahme vor allem auch von den konkurrierenden Teams. Parkplätze sind an der "Bud" in ausreichender Zahl vorhanden.


Hier geht es zur Anmeldung 

​


----------



## Blechquaeler (1. November 2007)

Blechquaeler schrieb:


> Hallo WP-Aspiranten!
> Wir könnten noch bis zu zwei Winterpokalwillige in unserem Team WeddingOnWheels.de unterbringen. Wäre super, wenn Ihr aus dem Köln-Bonner Raum kämet, denn gemeinsame Aktivitäten sind schon angestrebt, aber nicht Bedingung. Was haltet Ihr z.B. von einem regelmäßigen Teaminternen Rollemarathon? Treffen bei jeweils einem Mitglied, mit DVD glotzen und so. Wer zuletzt noch sitzt und kurbelt hat gewonnen. Wer absteigt, muß die kurbelnden mit Getränken, etc. versorgen.
> Ansonsten natürlich Touren, evtl auch mal ein Crossrennen oder Wintermarathon.
> Schwimmen, laufen, klettern, eislaufen oder dergleichen, alles möglich. Ziel: Spaß haben beim Punkte sammeln, nebenbei noch was für die Grundlagen tun, vieleicht sogar ein wenig die Form behalten?
> ...




Wir sind voll... Thx und Viel Spass beim WP!


----------



## Redking (4. November 2007)

Gleich geht es los! 
Viel Spaß euch allen! 
Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Izual (4. November 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Gleich geht es los!
> Viel Spaß euch allen!
> Gruss
> Klaus



Wörtlich?
Also jetzt gleich noch aufs Bike .. ne danke  

Morgen schon eher


----------



## Spooky (9. November 2007)

Nabend,

wer pflegt diese Jahr eigentlich die Statistik der lokalen Teams im WP ? Freiwillige bitte vor   Ich hab da mal was vorbereitet:

http://wp.mtbsite.de/

Ist noch nicht ganz fertig, unter anderem fehlen noch die Tendenz-Grafiken (irgendwer Lust die zu bauen?), export der Daten als csv, evtl. export als png oder gif, usw ...

Feedback, Wünsche, Anregungen ???


Liebe Grüße
Marco


----------



## supasini (10. November 2007)

sieht gut aus, Marco.
mach das doch einfach weiter! 
es fehlt noch RSV Euskirchen II


----------



## joscho (10. November 2007)

Ne Marco, lass das mal *GENAU *so  So sieht das gut aus 

Danke für Deine Mühen
joerg


----------



## Spooky (10. November 2007)

Danke für das Feedback, aber so einfach kommt ihr mich nicht davon.  

Alleine werde ich die Einträge der ganzen Teams hier nicht pflegen.  

Also wer Lust hat sich daran zu beteiligen und einmal die Woche, oder gerne auch häufiger die Daten online zu erfassen, möge sich bitte melden.

Ihr bekommt dann Username/Passwort zu dem Adminbereich, dort können die Daten über ein Formular erfasst werden. Die Tabelle und das Diagramm werden automatisch aus diesen Werten generiert.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Konfuzius (11. November 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> Danke für das Feedback, aber so einfach kommt ihr mich nicht davon.
> 
> Alleine werde ich die Einträge der ganzen Teams hier nicht pflegen.
> 
> ...



Kannst Du die aktuellen Teamdaten auch aus einer Textdatei in Deine Webseite importieren?
Ich könnte eine Skript basteln, das die Ranking-Seiten automatisch einliest und die relevanten Daten in eine Textdatei speichert (CSV oder so).
Dann braucht man nicht manuell alles suchen und abtippen...

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Spooky (11. November 2007)

Hi,

kein Problem, müsste ich zwar erst bauen, sollte aber kein größerers Problem darstellen. Die Eintragungen landen in einer Mysql-DB, in der Form:

<datum><teamid><gesamtpunkte><platzierung im ibc>


Grüße
Marco



Konfuzius schrieb:


> Kannst Du die aktuellen Teamdaten auch aus einer Textdatei in Deine Webseite importieren?
> Ich könnte eine Skript basteln, das die Ranking-Seiten automatisch einliest und die relevanten Daten in eine Textdatei speichert (CSV oder so).
> Dann braucht man nicht manuell alles suchen und abtippen...
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (11. November 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kein Problem, müsste ich zwar erst bauen, sollte aber kein größerers Problem darstellen. Die Eintragungen landen in einer Mysql-DB, in der Form:
> 
> ...



Ok, wenn Du das so flexibel anpassen kannst, dann vielleicht noch einfacher:

Bau an Deine Seite eine Schnittstelle, so dass man über den Aufruf einer URL einen Eintrag in der DB vornehmen kann.
Also z.B. so was:

  http://wp.mtbsite.de/neuereintrag?pw=<passwort>&eintrag=<datum>,<teamid>,<gesamtpunkte>,<platzierung>

Erzeugt dann einen Datensatz in der DB für ein Team an einem Tag. Zur Sicherheit ggf. mit Passwort.

Ich mach dann das Skript so, dass es erst die WP-Ranking-Seiten ausliest und anschließend die Daten über die obige URL in Deine DB schreibt.
Dann braucht für eine Aktualisierung nur das Skript aufgerufen werden.
Das dann auch noch automatisiert täglich (könnte ich ggf. hier machen), dann braucht niemand mehr was zu tun.

Wozu gibts schließlich Computer?  

(Ich hoffe, Du verstehst, was ich sagen will)   

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## supasini (11. November 2007)

sagenhaft, was diese Maschinen alles können (wenn man die richtigen Menschen findet, die wissen, wie man ihnen das beibringt...)


----------



## Ommer (11. November 2007)

toll, Hut ab 

_"dann braucht niemand mehr was zu tun"

_das gefällt mir


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Spooky (11. November 2007)

Hi Ralf,

kein Problem, werde das mal anfangen zu bauen.

Für die Authentifizierung würde ich vorschlagen, das wir das einfach .htaccess machen lassen. Das ist unter http://wp.mtbsite.de/wpadmin sowieso schon eingerichtet.

Du müsste mir dann nur Teamname, die Umsetzung in die ID mache ich selber, Punkte und Platzierung übergeben.

Das Datum ist einfach immer das aktuelle. Zur Zeit mache ich das so, das der erste Eintrag am Tag ein Insert-Statement erstellt, alle weiteren ein Update auf den entsprechenden Eintrag. So habe ich unter anderem ne einfache Möglichkeit zur Fehlerkorrektur.

Im Übrigen läuft wp.mtbsite.de auf einem echten Root-Server, ich kann also auch problemlos Cron-Jobs einrichten. 


Grüße
Marco



Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ok, wenn Du das so flexibel anpassen kannst, dann vielleicht noch einfacher:
> 
> Bau an Deine Seite eine Schnittstelle, so dass man über den Aufruf einer URL einen Eintrag in der DB vornehmen kann.
> Also z.B. so was:
> ...


----------



## Enrgy (11. November 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> _"dann braucht niemand mehr was zu tun"
> _


_

ok, ich gebe hiermit offiziell meine im letzten wp gepflegte statistik ab, die ich ja ebenfalls nur von redking übernommen habe. 

ich habe damals nur eine beschränkung gemacht: nur teams aufnehmen, deren mitglieder auch alle im lokalforumsbereich wohnen bzw. zusammen fahren. es kamen auch anfragen, wo 2 oder mehr mitglieder im norden oder süden von D zuhause waren, also wirkliche "virtuelle" teams.

btw, wenn nun schon alles automatisch geht, kann das tool auch bitte einfach 20 punkte pro woche für mich eintragen?_


----------



## Enrgy (11. November 2007)

-doppelpost-


----------



## Konfuzius (11. November 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> Hi Ralf,
> 
> kein Problem, werde das mal anfangen zu bauen.
> 
> Für die Authentifizierung würde ich vorschlagen, das wir das einfach .htaccess machen lassen. Das ist unter http://wp.mtbsite.de/wpadmin sowieso schon eingerichtet.


Hi Marco,

alles klar, ich bereite das Programm dann auch schon mal so weit vor. Wird aber sicher morgen/übermorgen.
Wenn Du die genaue URL-Syntax bzw. eine Testversion hast, sag Bescheid.
Ob ich die .htaccess-Anmeldung ohne weiteres fernsteuern kann, muss ich mal sehen. Ansonsten schlage ich einfach ein festgelegtes Kennwort ohne Benutzername, nur für diesen Zweck vor. Wie in der URL oben.



Spooky schrieb:


> Du müsste mir dann nur Teamname, die Umsetzung in die ID mache ich selber, Punkte und Platzierung übergeben.



Bgzl. Team-ID: Wenn das die Nummer ist, die im WP-Ranking in den Links der einzenen Teams verwendet wird, dann kann ich Dir die auch direkt liefern. Dann brauchst Du keine Namensumsetzung zu machen.



Spooky schrieb:


> Das Datum ist einfach immer das aktuelle. Zur Zeit mache ich das so, das der erste Eintrag am Tag ein Insert-Statement erstellt, alle weiteren ein Update auf den entsprechenden Eintrag. So habe ich unter anderem ne einfache Möglichkeit zur Fehlerkorrektur.



Schön. Das erlaubt dann ja auch mehrfache Updates pro Tag.



Spooky schrieb:


> Im Übrigen läuft wp.mtbsite.de auf einem echten Root-Server, ich kann also auch problemlos Cron-Jobs einrichten.



Du sagst Cron-Job, also Unix/Linux. Ich würde das Ding in Java schreiben, sollte dann ja auch da laufen. Bei mir müsste es unter Windows mit Sun Java laufen 

Jut, dann viel Spaß.
Technische Details können wir ja per PN austauschen.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Spooky (12. November 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Bgzl. Team-ID: Wenn das die Nummer ist, die im WP-Ranking in den Links der einzenen Teams verwendet wird, dann kann ich Dir die auch direkt liefern. Dann brauchst Du keine Namensumsetzung zu machen.


Ups, Zu Spät.


> Du sagst Cron-Job, also Unix/Linux. Ich würde das Ding in Java schreiben, sollte dann ja auch da laufen. Bei mir müsste es unter Windows mit Sun Java laufen


Richtig der Webserver läuft unter Linux. Java sollte kein Problem sein. Welche JRE ?

Eine erste Version ist fertig:

http://wp.mtbsite.de/wpadm/newentry.php?teamname=<NAME>&punkte=<PUNKTE>&platz=<PLATZ>

Den Zugang zu wpadm schick ich dir gleich noch per PM


Gute Nacht
Marco


----------



## Spooky (12. November 2007)

Bevor demnächst alles automatisch funktioniert habe ich noch (ein letztes mal?) die Daten per Hand erfasst.

http://wp.mtbsite.de/


Grüße
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (12. November 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> Bevor demnächst alles automatisch funktioniert habe ich noch (ein letztes mal?) die Daten per Hand erfasst.
> 
> http://wp.mtbsite.de/
> 
> ...



So, Skript ist fertig.
Das Ranking wurde soeben zum ersten Mal _automatisch_ aktualisiert. 

Marco, PN mir doch mal Deine eMail-Adresse, dann schick ich Dir das Programm, damit Du mal testen kannst, ob es auf Deinem Webserver läuft.
Ist mit JDK 1.6.0_03 kompiliert.

Du kannst dann ja einen Cron-Job einrichten.
Ich würde vorschlagen: einmal mittags um 12 und nachts um 12. Ich schätze, die meisten tragen ihre Punkte abends zu Hause oder vormittags im Büro ein.

Gruß
Ralf

PS: Ach so, ich schick übrigens auch noch die Variablen "teamid" und "minuten" mit. Kannst Du ja evtl. auch auswerten.


----------



## sibby08 (12. November 2007)

Was gibt es doch für Genies unter uns!
Euch zollt mein Respekt und Anerkennung  .


----------



## ultra2 (12. November 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> So, Skript ist fertig.
> Das Ranking wurde soeben zum ersten Mal _automatisch_ aktualisiert.
> 
> Marco, PN mir doch mal Deine eMail-Adresse, dann schick ich Dir das Programm, damit Du mal testen kannst, ob es auf Deinem Webserver läuft.
> ...



Du sollst doch nicht zuhause auf dem Computerspielen. Fahr Rad


----------



## Enrgy (13. November 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Du sollst doch nicht zuhause auf dem Computerspielen. Fahr Rad



Dafür gibts ja nun das script, welches alles automatisch erledigt. Wenn ich bedenke, wieviel Zeit ich letzten Winter mit der Pflege verbracht habe, müsste ich diese eigentlich nun als Punkte nachtragen...


----------



## Spooky (13. November 2007)

Hi Ralf,



Konfuzius schrieb:


> So, Skript ist fertig.
> Das Ranking wurde soeben zum ersten Mal _automatisch_ aktualisiert.


Cool  



> Marco, PN mir doch mal Deine eMail-Adresse, dann schick ich Dir das Programm, damit Du mal testen kannst, ob es auf Deinem Webserver läuft.
> Ist mit JRE 1.6.0_03 kompiliert.


Ist raus.



> Du kannst dann ja einen Cron-Job einrichten.
> Ich würde vorschlagen: einmal mittags um 12 und nachts um 12. Ich schätze, die meisten tragen ihre Punkte abends zu Hause oder vormittags im Büro ein.


Werde ich heute abend mal einrichten.



> PS: Ach so, ich schick übrigens auch noch die Variablen "teamid" und "minuten" mit. Kannst Du ja evtl. auch auswerten.


Ja, ich denke zumindest die Anzahl Minuten nehme ich noch mit ins Ranking. Evtl. auch mit der Möglichkeit danach zu sortieren.

Danke nochmal für deine Unterstützung.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Stefan_SIT (13. November 2007)

Cron Job hin, Webserver her: das Programm hat 'nen Bug! Es fehlt ein  
elementar wichtiger Eintrag...  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (13. November 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Cron Job hin, Webserver her: das Programm hat 'nen Bug! Es fehlt ein
> elementar wichtiger Eintrag...
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



 Na, da hatte der Operator wohl den Bug auf den Augen, dass er Euch hat übersehen können. 

Aber als feste Größe des WPs seid Ihr ruckzuck drin.


----------



## Konfuzius (13. November 2007)

Mail mit Skript ist raus!  



Spooky schrieb:


> Danke nochmal für deine Unterstützung.



Bitte, gern geschehen!
Und viel Erfolg, ich hoffe, es läuft bei Dir.



Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Cron Job hin, Webserver her: das Programm hat 'nen Bug! Es fehlt ein
> elementar wichtiger Eintrag...



Oh, fataler Fehler! Gerade ihr!   
In die Teamliste vom Skript seid ihr jetzt aufgenommen. Marco muss Euch allerdings noch in seine Datenbank eintragen.
Dann seid ihr dabei!   



Enrgy schrieb:


> btw, wenn nun schon alles automatisch geht, kann das tool auch bitte einfach 20 punkte pro woche für mich eintragen?



Ist eingebaut.  

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Stefan_SIT (13. November 2007)

Kann ja mal passieren!   Und natürlich vielen Dank für Euern Einsatz!   

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Spooky (13. November 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Kann ja mal passieren!   Und natürlich vielen Dank für Euern Einsatz!
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan


So, ihr dürft jetzt auch mitspielen. Habe euch gerade auch in der DB angelegt.

@Ralf: Habe gesehen du hattest probiert das Team über das Formular einzurichten, habe in dem Script noch nen Bug gefunden. Kümmer ich mich heute abend oder morgen drum.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Konfuzius (13. November 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> @Ralf: Habe gesehen du hattest probiert das Team über das Formular einzurichten



Nö, ich war das nicht  
Habe aber gerade das Ranking nochmal aktualisiert. Es waren ja ein paar fließig


----------



## Handlampe (13. November 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> Bevor demnächst alles automatisch funktioniert habe ich noch (ein letztes mal?) die Daten per Hand erfasst.
> http://wp.mtbsite.de/
> Grüße
> Marco


                                   Das habt Ihr klasse gemacht!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   Danke!


----------



## Manni (13. November 2007)

Wäre schön wenn ihr die Wupperfrogs und Geröllheimer auch auf die Liste setzen könntet. Damit rutscht ihr im Lokal Ranking schließlich auch fast alle 2 Plätze hoch  
Und vielleicht hat ja noch wer Lust das Steinzeitteam zu verstärken  
Respekt allen, die bei dem Dreckswetter so viel Biken, das schaff ich nicht einmal im Sommer  


Gruß Manni


----------



## andy_b (13. November 2007)

... und um noch einen Platz hochzurutschen bitte auch die Opladener Bahnhofsbiker aufnehmen.

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/details/231

Danke und Kompliment für die vollautomatische Lösung


----------



## Manni (13. November 2007)

andy_b schrieb:


> Danke und Kompliment für die vollautomatische Lösung




Stimmt, das muss auch noch einmal betont werden


----------



## Spooky (13. November 2007)

So die drei zuletzt genannten Teams finden sich jetzt auch im Lokal Ranking wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (13. November 2007)

Manni schrieb:


> Damit rutscht ihr im Lokal Ranking schließlich auch fast alle 2 Plätze hoch



 wir sind immer noch auf Platz 9 (z.Zt.) 

Ein Hooooch auf unsere Computerkenner! ich war über euren Kauderwelsch echt erschrocken: nix verstehen! aber egal, ich genieße einfach


----------



## Ommer (13. November 2007)

Hervorragend , das ist eine feine Sache!

Nun sind am Hofe des Trödelkönigs noch die *Yeti-Ritter 
*
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/details/16

Bitte nehmt sie auch mit in die Tabelle auf 

Vielen Dank für Eure Mühe!

Achim


----------



## Konfuzius (13. November 2007)

Schönen Dank für Euren Zuspruch  
Mit so viel Lob macht es gleich noch mal so viel Spaß  
Ich denke, ich spreche da auch für Marco...

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Tazz (13. November 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Schönen Dank für Euren Zuspruch
> Mit so viel Lob macht es gleich noch mal so viel Spaß
> Ich denke, ich spreche da auch für Marco...
> 
> ...



Ja zugegeben .....................................
ihr habt das sehr schön gemacht 

Ich danke sehr  dafür    

Aber morgen gehste *bitte *wieder Radfahren  ich finde unsere Plazierung gerade so schön .

Gruß Tazz


----------



## ultra2 (13. November 2007)

Ja, ja habt ihr fein gemacht. 

Mir hat der Rallef ja verboten meine Computerfähigkeiten im Forum publik zu machen.


----------



## Tazz (13. November 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ja, ja habt ihr fein gemacht.
> 
> Mir hat der Rallef ja verboten meine Computerfähigkeiten im Forum publik zu machen.


Dabei sieht das soooooooooooooooo gut aus  , sehr schade


----------



## hama687 (14. November 2007)

ich schliese mich an, super Leistung!


----------



## on any sunday (14. November 2007)

Gibt es hier psychologische geschulte Mitradler?

Kann mir einer erklären warum Menschen, nur weil man irgendwo virtuell Punkte eintragen kann, sich bei Dunkelheit und Schei%wetter stundenlang auf dem Rad aufhalten. Leute, die bei Helligkeit und vernünftigen Wetter solche Distanzen höchst selten in Angriff nehmen würden. 

Sind die im "Sommer" zu wenig gefahren, Masochisten, Mitarbeiter in der Fahrradverschleissteilherstellungsindustrie, so häßlich, das sie sich nur im Dunkeln raustrauen, werden von Lupine gesponsert, Uhus, Mitglieder der Anonymen Nachtblinden........ Weitere Vorschläge werden gerne angenommen.


----------



## Enrgy (14. November 2007)

Ich habs ja schonmal gesagt, die Touren im Sommer dienen doch nur der Vorbereitung für den Winterpokal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (14. November 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ich habs ja schonmal gesagt, die Touren im Sommer dienen doch nur der Vorbereitung für den Winterpokal...



Wir nutzen den WP, um 'unerkannte' Talente für unseren neuen MTBvD Racing aufzuspüren.

Warum mühsam in Deutschland herumfahren, wenn man die Talentschau auch vom heimischen Sessel machen kann.


----------



## sibby08 (14. November 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Wir nutzen den WP, um 'unerkannte' Talente für unseren neuen MTBvD Racing aufzuspüren.
> 
> Warum mühsam in Deutschland herumfahren, wenn man die Talentschau auch vom heimischen Sessel machen kann.


 
Da solltest Du schnell fündig werden:
*1*








 *Deisterbruddler *



Randonneure unter sich 3114705 min (78:25 h)
*2*







 *aktiv *



leichtbaumatrosen 3084675 min (77:55 h)
*3*







 *McBain *



leichtbaumatrosen 2734638 min (77:18 h)

Die treiben in einer Woche mehr Stunden Sport als ich bei einer 40 Stunden Woche + Überstunden arbeite!
Wenn die das den Winter durchhalten sind es die Leute die du suchst.
Fumic´s Spitz & Co haben dann nächstes Jahr nichts mehr zu melden  .


----------



## juchhu (14. November 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Da solltest Du schnell fündig werden:
> *1*
> 
> 
> ...



Tja, ich weiß nicht. Wenn ich für die drei Kandidaten die Tarot-Karten lege, habe ich immer so ein ungutes Kribbeln in den Händen.

Ürbigens, die arbeiten zusätzlich noch bzw. gehen zur Schule. 

Ich glaube, ich buche bei denen besser ein Seminar fürs Zeitmanagement.

"Aus 2 mach 1 oder wie packe ich Arbeit von 48 Stunden in einen Tag?!"


----------



## Redking (14. November 2007)

Leider hat mir der hier den Eintrag bei den Wochensiegern weggeschnappt!

Habe echt respekt! 74  an einem Tag einzufahren und zu laufen.
Das sind 19:30 Stunden da muss ich passen! Das schaffe ich nicht. 





Gruß
Klaus


----------



## sibby08 (14. November 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> ...Ürbigens, die arbeiten zusätzlich noch bzw. gehen zur Schule. ...


 
Ich dachte das währe deren Job  

@Redking: auch nicht schlecht


----------



## püzz (15. November 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> So, ihr dürft jetzt auch mitspielen. Habe euch gerade auch in der DB angelegt.



Hey Spooky, uns bitte auch noch listen...

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/details/194

Dank Dir für Deine Arbeit!  

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (15. November 2007)

Wofür steht denn B.a.r., holt ihr eure Punkte in derselbigen   

Ich trage euch nachher ein !!!


Grüße
Marco




püzz schrieb:


> Hey Spooky, uns bitte auch noch listen...
> 
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/details/194
> 
> ...


----------



## püzz (15. November 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> Wofür steht denn B.a.r., holt ihr eure Punkte in derselbigen
> Grüße
> Marco



Schön wenn das so einfach wäre  
Die Erklärung (Bike and Run) stand eigentlich mal in der Überschrift. Komisch - ist nicht mehr da ... 

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Spooky (15. November 2007)

So ihr seit jetzt auch dabei, als Neueinsteiger auf Platz 16


----------



## Spooky (24. November 2007)

Schaut mal unser Projekt hat Zuwachs bekommen  

http://rheinmain.mtbsite.de/


----------



## Handlampe (25. November 2007)

Spooky schrieb:


> Schaut mal unser Projekt hat Zuwachs bekommen
> 
> http://rheinmain.mtbsite.de/



Na, da kannst du ja langsam Geld für nehmen


----------



## Enrgy (25. November 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Na, da kannst du ja langsam Geld für nehmen



Dann krieg ich aber Provision für die Vermittlung...


----------



## ultra2 (25. November 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Dann krieg ich aber Provision für die Vermittlung...



Mich erinnert es eher an Blaupausen nach Südafrika.


----------



## Enrgy (25. November 2007)

Nein nein, hier wurde nichts unehrenhaftes gemacht - der Kollege aus dem Taunus Lokalforum ist an mich herangetreten, um ihm diese Auswertung zukommen zu lassen. Ich hab ihn dann nur einfach an die Experten Spooky und Konfuzius weiter verwiesen, *OHNE auch nur einen läppischen WP-Punkt dafür zu kassieren*, obwohl die Taunus-Punkte-HighSociety ja durchaus in der Lage wäre, mir selbstlos den ein oder anderen 20-Punkte-Block abzutreten...


----------



## Redking (28. November 2007)

Uppppppppppps 
was ist denn da passiert!






Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Enrgy (28. November 2007)

Die Letzten werden die Ersten sein! 

Dumm nur, daß unsere Lokal-Tabelle dadurch ebenfalls auf dem Kopf steht...

Höhö, durch den Dreher hab ich mich im Einzelranking gleichmal um 300 Plätze verbessert, ohne auch nur einen läppischen Punkt gemacht zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom-Siegburg (28. November 2007)

Wenn wir ab jetzt nichts mehr machen haben wir vielleicht noch die Chance auf Platz 1


----------



## Konfuzius (28. November 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Dumm nur, daß unsere Lokal-Tabelle dadurch ebenfalls auf dem Kopf steht...



Habe das automatische Aktualisierungprogramm mal angepasst, so dass, wenn es erkennt, dass die IBC-Rehenfolge verkehrt herum ist, es diese dann im Lokalranking korrigiert.

Das Skript ist eben mal gelaufen und z.Z. ist das Lokalranking ok.
Wird allerdings noch stündlich überschrieben, bis Spooky die neue Skript-Version auf seinen Webserver legt.


----------



## Enrgy (28. November 2007)

Ihr seid wieder schneller, als die WP-Polizei erlaubt... 

Dann kommt bestimmt auch bald eine Anfrage aus dem Taunus-Forum mit Bitte um Rankingkorrektur...


----------



## Jajaja (17. Oktober 2020)

So, Zombiefred hochgeholt. 

Dieses Jahr geht das Team *"**KöFo Trailschieber 60+**" *an den Start.
Interessenten gerne willkommen. Noch jemand von den alten KFLern hier unterwegs? Oder befindet sich ein Großteil bereits in der Seniorenresidenz? Schaumama ... 

Gruß Ralf, alias Paul (oder umgekehrt) ...


----------



## Jajaja (23. Oktober 2020)

... Up!

Lookin' for older members.


----------



## Ommer (25. Oktober 2020)

Ja, hier!

immer noch unterwegs im Team Trödelkönig, du kannst noch mitmachen, Ralf


----------



## Jajaja (26. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Achim! Du bist noch hier. Da kommen mir in Gedanken an die 'good ol' times' fast die Tränen.
Du bist also auch nicht vom Rad gestiegen ... 
Ich werde euer Team im Auge behalten. Hatte ja als wiederholt Neuer hier im Forum völlig den Überblick verloren und ein eigenes Team gegründet. Muß jetzt wegen fehlender OldieNen wohl 5x soviel fahren ... 😅

See u' in the dirt. Ride on!


----------



## Ommer (26. Oktober 2020)

Irgendwie sind der Mit-Rider wenige. Mir fehlen noch drei im Team. Wenns dir zu einsam ist, könntest du noch umsteigen. 

Grüße aus dem Matsch! Hab heute wegen fehlenden Bäumen den Wald fast nicht gefunden.


----------



## sibu (9. November 2020)

Ommer schrieb:


> Irgendwie sind der Mit-Rider wenige. Mir fehlen noch drei im Team.


Hallo,
ich sehe gerade, dass euch noch das fünfte Rad am Wagen fehlt. Nehmt ihr auch das Siebengebirge im Bergischen auf?
Gruß sibu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (9. November 2020)

Falls noch ein Team jemanden sucht .. ich wäre aktuell auch noch solo unterwegs


----------



## Jajaja (9. November 2020)

Splash schrieb:


> Falls noch ein Team jemanden sucht .. ich wäre aktuell auch noch solo unterwegs


Meld Dich halt an ...


----------



## Ommer (9. November 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich sehe gerade, dass euch noch das fünfte Rad am Wagen fehlt. Nehmt ihr auch das Siebengebirge im Bergischen auf?
> Gruß sibu



Aber ja doch, meine Schwester wohnt in Königswinter.
Meld dich an, dann bist du dabei!

Gruß Achim


----------



## sibu (9. November 2020)

Ommer schrieb:


> Aber ja doch, meine Schwester wohnt in Königswinter.
> Meld dich an, dann bist du dabei!
> 
> Gruß Achim


Bewerbung ist raus. Gruß Helmut


----------



## supasini (27. November 2020)

wir haben auch noch 3 Plätzchen frei...




__





						Radentscheid-Frankfurt - MTB-News Winterpokal
					

Der MTB-News Winterpokal ist die Motivationshilfe für alle Biker, sich auch in der kalten Jahreszeit auf’s Bike zu schwingen. Mach jetzt mit - kostenlos!




					winterpokal.mtb-news.de


----------



## sibu (27. November 2020)

supasini schrieb:


> wir haben auch noch 3 Plätzchen frei...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Laut den Regeln ist die Teambildung nur bis 9.11. möglich, danach kann man nichts mehr ändern. Ob es trotzdem klappt, muss man ausprobieren.
PS: Ich bin schon bei den Trödelkönigen untergekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (27. November 2020)

na, egal. in unserem Alter spielt das alles eh keine Rolle mehr


----------



## Ommer (3. November 2021)

Alle Jahre wieder wird der Winterpokal ausgefahren.

Nun wollte ich gestern losfahren, sah mich um und.....
.....ich war ganz allein im Team!

Sollte jemand noch Lust verspüren, durch Kälte und Dreck zu fahren, melde er/sie/es sich hier im Team Trödelkönig an: https://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/team/178


----------



## Jajaja (3. November 2021)

Bewerbung ist raus. 
Back to the roots.


----------



## Ommer (4. November 2021)

Du bist dabei.🚴

Wer möchte noch mit? 🌨️


----------



## Splash (4. November 2021)

Bewerbung ist raus


----------



## Ommer (4. November 2021)

Willkommen im Team!

Wer ist noch interessiert?


----------

